# introducing my newborn niece



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

my baby sister had a baby girl last month on the 25th. She's the first baby in the family so needless to say, extremely spoiled. she is the cutest little thing... 

these picutres were taken by my cousin of jordan at about 2 weeks old:

[attachment=52932:4170_786...113459_n.jpg]

[attachment=52933:4170_786...528882_n.jpg]

[attachment=52934:4170_787..._29584_n.jpg]

[attachment=52935:4170_791...059093_n.jpg]

[attachment=52936:379158700203_0_ALB.jpg]

enjoy!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is so precious! Those are awesome pictures! I LOVE the 2nd one .


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW...those are some of the most beautiful newborn photos I've ever seen. They will be amazing keepsakes when this little girl is older. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful photos. What a sweet baby !


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Awww she is just divine :wub: :wub: so adorable :wub: :wub: I love all the pics but the second one is just beautiful.

Congratulations AUNTY :biggrin:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is sooooooo cute! I love, love, love the pictures.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those photographs of your niece are gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: She is a beautiful baby. :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a beautiful little baby girl. The photos are breathtaking!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just absolutely ADORABLE!!!! Is your cousin a photographer? Beautiful baby and the pics are so sweet. Love the big pink flower on her headband........


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What precious photos!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, what an angel!!! She is beautiful!!! :tender:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

what beautiful, artistic photos! 

she's adorable :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, Auntie. Jordan is beautiful.
xoxoxo


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww... what an absolutely precious little angel! :wub: :wub: 

And I agree that the photos are amazing. Your cousin is a gifted photographer. B)


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

PS: One of the NEATEST things about being an auntie (or in my case, a great-auntie!) is that you can spoil the little angel-- and hand her back to Mama! :wub: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Those photos are amazing! You have a talented photographer in the family. And that baby . . . that little girl is sooooo sweet. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a real cutie pie. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, she is absolutely beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: 
Congratulations!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a sweet bundle of joy!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my goodness. what a beautiful baby! Those are gorgeous pictures! Thanks so much for sharing, and best wishes to your family with the new little one!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little angel. :wub: I loved all of the pictures especially the 2nd one, thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How precious is Jordan - she is so beautiful.
Congrats Aunty - being an aunt is such a wonderful thing, I was an aunt when I was 12 years old for the first time and Christine is 35 years old now .. we have so much in common ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh so darling! Each pic is a work of art as well as a memory. I couldn't choose which one
I like best. That little Jordan is so beautiful.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG, they are awesome photos, and Jordan is GORGEOUS!!

I too LOVE the second photo best.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks for all of your kind replies... i am already so in love with this little girl. ive always said that i want a little girl so since i dont have one yet, she's my surrogate little girl. she's going to be a princess and i am so excited about seeing her grow up... i love being an auntie, she's so precious!!! 

my cousin is an amateur photographer so jordan was her guinea pig!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

She is beautiful...I love the pictures...especially the last one!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Those are stunning shots of Jordan. What a little love. :tender:

Your cousin really has an eye for photography!! Oh, and congrats

on becoming an auntie!!


----------

